# Ei dosing and water changes



## Puntius (6 Sep 2017)

Hello everyone

Just a quick one I read that a 50% water change is needed once a week when using ie dosing. Sometimes it is difficult to do such a big water change so mostly I do two wc per week. How does everyone else do it. I also read that Clive said excess ferts don't cause algae. So not really bothered. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (6 Sep 2017)

I've been dosing EI method for the last 2weeks and finding that my plants aren't using all the nutrients as my tds is around 700! I belive the water change is to reset the tank.

I follow the instructions on the starter kit a brought.

Not sure if/how 2water changes would work 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (6 Sep 2017)

I do want to do a once a week 50% water change just need to get another bin to keep the other half in. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (6 Sep 2017)

That's what I do and top back up with straight ro 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (6 Sep 2017)

50% weekly when on 100% EI dose.

May not need 5O% WC, but cleaning glass means more algea in water, plus disturbing detritus from plants, roots and AS gets most flowing around tank. Filter removes most then remove 50% distribution as I go. Refill, priming at start of refill, then clean filter. Surprising how quick the filter gets dirty.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Sep 2017)

The water change is not only to reset your fert balance,remove excess.
As your plant health improve growth rates improve so does the waste your plant will produce.This puts a greater organic load on your tank.The only way to remove this is with water changes in a closed system.This is the main purpose of the large water change in the EI routine?
If it was just to remove excess ferts you could just stop dosing for a few days it would be gone?


----------



## ian_m (6 Sep 2017)

Puntius said:


> Just a quick one I read that a 50% water change is needed once a week when using ie dosing.


Two reasons 50% is needed/recommended.

1. Resets the ferts levels to known (with in a range at least) level. So no testing of water required as ferts levels are known.
2. Biggest reason, removes organic waste that is prime food for algae. As the tank is high tech (ie CO2 or liquid carbon) the plants are producing large amounts of organics in the water, and unless removed will result in algae moving in very quickly.

I find that if I miss a water change it is pretty obvious due to algae starting to appear.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Sep 2017)

Puntius said:


> I do want to do a once a week 50% water change just need to get another bin to keep the other half in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Could you advise why the need for a bin to keep the other half in.

paul


----------



## Puntius (8 Sep 2017)

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Could you advise why the need for a bin to keep the other half in.
> 
> paul


Cause my current bin can only keep half of the wc volume, bought another one so now I can do one 125 liter 50%wc. Which U did today. Also got a nice gift from my one bud a 1250lph water pump which makes my wc a breeze saves so much time... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Sep 2017)

Puntius said:


> Cause my current bin can only keep half of the wc volume, bought another one so now I can do one 125 liter 50%wc. Which U did today. Also got a nice gift from my one bud a 1250lph water pump which makes my wc a breeze saves so much time...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Are you storing the old water for watering the garden or storing the water prior to a water change.

Paul


----------



## Puntius (9 Sep 2017)

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Are you storing the old water for watering the garden or storing the water prior to a water change.
> 
> Paul


I don't store water for watering the garden. But I do age water for a couple hours 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (10 Sep 2017)

Do you run an airstone in the tub as well for that time?

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Puntius (10 Sep 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Do you run an airstone in the tub as well for that time?
> 
> Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


No I don't run airstone. Just let it stand outside baking in the sun.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (10 Sep 2017)

Puntius said:


> baking in the sun.



For a moment I thought what baking sun then checked your profile - very nice


----------

